# Pups available June/July from reputable Los Angeles area breeder?



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

My friends just had to euthanize their beautiful sable gsd yesterday. They are wanting to adopt a pup this summer from a reputable breeder. Their preference is a sable or black or predominantly black coat.
They are understandably upset about their recent loss and told them I would help search for breeders in the area with a good reputation.
Thanks for any comments or help you can offer.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know how close she is to you, and I would love one of her dogs Kim @
JustK9s Home


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks so much JakodaCD! Those certainly are gorgeous dogs and pups. That breeder is in Northern Cal., which is a bit far from us, but none the less I will give the info to my friend. I would love one of her dogs too! Thanks again!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Yes I would pass it on, and who knows Kim may be able to refer someone to them that is closer


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Fast turn around time to loose one dog and get another.
How are they feeling?


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Far be it from me to question how long to wait or how fast to adopt. Everyone seems to have their own measure of what is appropriate for their circumstances. I can say that my friends and their 2 young daughters (who are very sad,) will provide a loving home to some lucky puppy.


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

Anne Kent @ adlerstein.com is getting pups soon


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

These pups came from somewhere! 
Coastal's Available Dogs
That group seems to take in a lot of ER type cases too: Coastal German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Those puppies are adorable-they also have some incredible adult dogs!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're not replacing a dog you're getting another one.



Ace952 said:


> Fast turn around time to loose one dog and get another.
> How are they feeling?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Someone posted a cute sable pup in a pound in LA area - probably will end up in a rescue pretty quickly - Paw Protectors on Facebook had it listed....

Lee


----------

